
Fruitfly, aimed at Macs, allowed hacker to take control and turn on cameras - vermontdevil
https://www.cyberscoop.com/fruitfly-arrest-phillip-durachinsky/
======
krutzger
Let's hope the your-webcam-is-active LED is hardwired in hardware and not
controlled by software or firmware in computers released from now and onwards.

~~~
robofd
I always hear people saying that on MacBooks it is.

I wish someone could verify.

~~~
madmod
It’s possible to modify the firmware of the camera to disable the LED. Sorry I
can’t remember the source.

------
hkmurakami
Well I guess my blue tape on the MacBook camera isn't coming off any time
soon.

~~~
dogma1138
If they can control the camera, they can control the mic which is arguably
scarier for most people.

